# Il maleficio della maestre ... colpisce ancora



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

L'anno scorso,io non c'ero,e non vi conoscevo,raduno a Bo,il giorno dopo Vicenz,casa del Conte allagata...
dopodomani raduno di Fi....sciopero treni e benzinai...
maestre vi siete date da fare con gli anatemi...
solo che di striscio colpite anche me...siamo a due guai grossi oggi..prima mi e'saltata la pompa della caldaia a casa e ora la mia nuova amica che avrei dovuto conoscere mi dice...spiace sono rimasta a piedi con l'auto domani non posso venire.....ahahahhahah che razza di sfiga......maestre se vi becco


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

lo sciopero dei treni c'è domani.....e il raduno sabato...quindi....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Si vero il maleficio si sta abbattendo...oggi indosso la bandiera...e sono armato fino ai denti...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> lo sciopero dei treni c'è domani.....e il raduno sabato...quindi....


Ecco brava...ma io vado a firenze domani...ho affari anche là...capisci?


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava...ma io vado a firenze domani...ho affari anche là...capisci?


vabbè dai vedrai che arrivi lo stesso!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero il maleficio si sta abbattendo...oggi indosso la bandiera...e sono armato fino ai denti...


continua..bancomat per versare ko in una e cassiere invornito nell'altra..risultato pausa 45min....allora mi aspetto che la mia amante mi molli con un sms,un gatto nero...etc....aiuto Conte


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> continua..bancomat per versare ko in una e cassiere invornito nell'altra..risultato pausa 45min....allora mi aspetto che la mia amante mi molli con un sms,un gatto nero...etc....aiuto Conte


Taci amico mio...sto al telefono con il ministro dei trasporti...o domani fa circolare i treni che dico io...o saranno guai seri...
Visto? Cosa ti dicevo?
Il maleficio sta colpendo...guarda vogliono tenere bloccata la simy...le maestre non vogliono che il conte contamini i suoi amati davanzali....ohi ci provo eh? Volano di quelle sberle...
Lothar...dobbiamo scendere noi due a Roma...ma guarda che città di invorniti...si fanno mettere sotto dai black block!...da non credere...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Taci amico mio...sto al telefono con il ministro dei trasporti...o domani fa circolare i treni che dico io...o saranno guai seri...
> Visto? Cosa ti dicevo?
> Il maleficio sta colpendo...guarda vogliono tenere bloccata la simy...le maestre non vogliono che il conte contamini i suoi amati davanzali....ohi ci provo eh? Volano di quelle sberle...
> Lothar...dobbiamo scendere noi due a Roma...ma guarda che città di invorniti...si fanno mettere sotto dai black block!...da non credere...


sai come fanno loro no...un giorno c'e'il vento del ponentino.l'altro il derby...quello dopo er Frascati e la carbonara..ocio sento latrare il lop di Simy.....vattene lupastro....mie gatte aiuto........


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai come fanno loro no...un giorno c'e'il vento del ponentino.l'altro il derby...quello dopo er Frascati e la carbonara..ocio sento latrare il lop di Simy.....vattene lupastro....mie gatte aiuto........


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


Fidati è un messaggio in codice rosso...tu continua solo a fidarti di noi due...noi due ci pasceremo all'abbondanza del tuo seno!
E non ci dispiace per gli altri...
Mi raccomando segui i nostri dettami e sarai felice...
Sei troppo giovane per diventare una maestrona!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati è un messaggio in codice rosso...tu continua solo a fidarti di noi due...noi due ci pasceremo all'abbondanza del tuo seno!
> E non ci dispiace per gli altri...
> Mi raccomando segui i nostri dettami e sarai felice...
> Sei troppo giovane per diventare una maestrona!


ahahahhahahhahahah sei unico.....mi spiace tanto non esserci..adesso impera la moda del decolte'profondissimo,la cassiera della banca ieri lasciava pochissimo all'immaginazione..figurati avere Simi davanti due ore...ahahhahahahah.ti invidio..


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2011)

Ma fate le persone serie ... qualche volta ovviamente.


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

:blu: ................ nemmeno vi rispondo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahhahahhahahah sei unico.....mi spiace tanto non esserci..adesso impera la moda del decolte'profondissimo,la cassiera della banca ieri lasciava pochissimo all'immaginazione..figurati avere Simi davanti due ore...ahahhahahahah.ti invidio..


solo due ore?
Ma tu sei convinto che la lascio tornare a roma? Eh?
Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....che dici Lotharone facciamo un saltin a Roma?


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2011)

disquisizioni culturali


----------



## lothar57 (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> solo due ore?
> Ma tu sei convinto che la lascio tornare a roma? Eh?
> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....che dici Lotharone facciamo un saltin a Roma?


e'facile che presto io per lavoro ci debba andare..vieni qua'e partiamo altro che freccia rossa,dopo Fi il tutor non c'e',si fa'in un'attimo,daiiiii partiam..


----------



## Patrizia (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu: ................ nemmeno vi rispondo


Posso chiederti quanti anni hai Simy?


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quanti anni hai Simy?


29.... perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> disquisizioni culturali


Ah ma ci sei? Stavo aprendo un tread per sapere dove eri finita


----------



## Patrizia (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> 29.... perchè?


Una bella ragazza di 29 anni a Roma non ha bisogno che due vegliardi dal Nord le organizzino il fine settimana!!!


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Una bella ragazza di 29 anni a Roma non ha bisogno che due vegliardi dal Nord le organizzino il fine settimana!!!


Ma si lo so...ma stavano giocando!!!!!!! ormai li conosco troppo bene! 

grazie per la bella ragazza comunque


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Una bella ragazza di 29 anni a Roma non ha bisogno che due vegliardi dal Nord le organizzino il fine settimana!!!


vegliarda sarai te io e Conte ne mangiamo una al giorno di Patrizia.........per la cronaca la mia amante ha 28 anni,e non e'affatto del nord....occhio che stamattina sparo piu'io...


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vegliarda sarai te io e Conte ne mangiamo una al giorno di Patrizia.........per la cronaca la mia amante ha 28 anni,e non e'affatto del nord....occhio che stamattina sparo piu'io...


invece di sparare ti ho aperto un 3D per il tuo compleanno!  vai a vedere! 
ciaooooooooooo


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Alla Simy ci penso io ad organizzarle le serate. E basta


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Alla Simy ci penso io ad organizzarle le serate. E basta


ahahhahah è vero!
anzi dobbiamo riorganizzare un'altra seratina "salsereccia" con annessa bachatina...........
........ahhhhhhh come organizzi le serate tu non lo fa nessuno


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Annessa bachatina me la chiami  Non dicevi così quando ti stingevo stretta stretta


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Annessa bachatina me la chiami  Non dicevi così quando ti stingevo stretta stretta


vabbè dai dicamo che era una bachatina sexy! ahahahahaha 
dai domani al raduno gliela facciamo vedere...... hahaahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai dicamo che era una bachatina sexy! ahahahahaha
> dai domani al raduno gliela facciamo vedere...... hahaahahahah


Dopo il viaggio in treno....dubito abbia le energie per la Bachatina


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo il viaggio in treno....dubito abbia le energie per la Bachatina


ce le aveva dopo l'odissea per arrivare a Roma! considera che sono tornata a casa alle 5 del mattino!

ce le avrà anche domani


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ce le aveva dopo l'odissea per arrivare a Roma! *considera che sono tornata a casa alle 5 del mattino!*
> 
> ce le avrà anche domani


Non prima di una bella dose di bombe ripiene


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non prima di una bella dose di bombe ripiene


boneeeeeeeeeeeee!!! io però avevo preso il cornetto con la Nutella! da pauraaaa!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

E di chiacchierati su e con Willy


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E di chiacchierati su e con Willy


non l'ho capita....


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita....


Forse parla del delfino "Willy"


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ce le aveva dopo l'odissea per arrivare a Roma! considera che sono tornata a casa alle 5 del mattino!
> 
> ce le avrà anche domani


Simy mi riferivo a cosa potrebbe succedere sul treno.......
Tuba le spieghi due cosine?!!!!!


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Simy mi riferivo a cosa potrebbe succedere sul treno.......
> Tuba le spieghi due cosine?!!!!!


ho capito quello che volevi dire....
domani ti spiego quello che volevo dire io....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ho capito quello che volevi dire....
> domani ti spiego quello che volevo dire io....


non ci dormo sta notte nell'attesa


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ci dormo sta notte nell'attesa


ok...allora!
se consideri che Tuba dopo una giornata di lavoro oltre 4 ore di treno (ha avuto un grosso ritardo) è arrivato a Roma alle 23 passate....siamo andati a ballare e ha avuto tutte le energie del caso.....e abbiamo fatto le 5 del mattino....pensi che con un'ora e mezza da Milano a Firenze riesci a prosciugargli tutte le energie?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non l'ho capita....


Non ti ricordi davanti alla cornetteria, chiacchierando con Marco, che diceva che spesso lui con LUI ci parlava e sovente ci litigava ?


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ti ricordi davanti alla cornetteria, chiacchierando con Marco, che diceva che spesso lui con LUI ci parlava e sovente ci litigava ?


giusto!!!!!!!! ...è vero....


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2011)

*rito del mio concittadino*

"Ben posizionato dinnanzi alla Sacra Immagine del Divino Maestro,e contemplando il Suo Volto di Luce,
vestito di bianco almeno dalla vita in suso -o ignudo-, 
devotamente inginocchiato,
collocherai tre granuli di sale grosso sul tuo capo

ed una moneta metallica all'interno del padiglione auricolare sinistro 

nonchè uno spicchio d'aglio in quello destro.

Ciò fatto reciterai per 7 volte consecutive la Sacra Formula:

Utòr Kalèm---Itòr Ausìm---Olìm Peròr---Otelma Isi Tàu. 

Farai ciò dopo il tramonto e prima dell'alba,ad libitum...
e ne ricaverai copiose grazie ed una speciale indulgenza per i tuoi peccati sino al 3° Livello.".


----------



## lothar57 (21 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> "Ben posizionato dinnanzi alla Sacra Immagine del Divino Maestro,e contemplando il Suo Volto di Luce,
> vestito di bianco almeno dalla vita in suso -o ignudo-,
> devotamente inginocchiato,
> collocherai tre granuli di sale grosso sul tuo capo
> ...


potrebbe servirmi Minerva??lo provo.....ciaooooooooo


----------



## elena_ (21 Ottobre 2011)

Beh...comunque buon raduno!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> Una bella ragazza di 29 anni a Roma non ha bisogno che due vegliardi dal Nord le organizzino il fine settimana!!!


Lo so ce ne vogliono 3:
Tre vegliardi fedeli e devoti
Son prostrati...son prostrati!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> "Ben posizionato dinnanzi alla Sacra Immagine del Divino Maestro,e contemplando il Suo Volto di Luce,
> vestito di bianco almeno dalla vita in suso -o ignudo-,
> devotamente inginocchiato,
> collocherai tre granuli di sale grosso sul tuo capo
> ...


Ahahahahahahaha...grazie...
Guarda che con il ministro dei trasporti è stata durissima...
Conte tu garantiscimi che Minerva viene a cena con me...e io faccio circolare i treni...
Così sconfitta l'operazione treni...
Poi finalmente trovo parcheggio a padova...
Vado a bere un caffè, e la signora mi fa, ehi conte se lasci l'auto lì, domani te la spostano perchè c'è fiera...
E io...ma porc...il maleficio...
Lei prosegue...potresti provare vicino a quella chiesa là...del Divin Lavoratore...
E io...ma porc...taci che se Stermì viene a sapere di questa chiesa...la fa radere al suolo...ora ci parlo io con il prete...
Insomma in stazione a padova polizia, esercito...di tutto e di più...
Parlo con una giovane soldatessa...ma non mi scaga...
Le ho detto...tranquilla il maleficio è stotto controllo...

E poi due giorni in cui il tempo a Firenze è stato fantastico...ah grandio...che bel raduno...

Grazie Minerva...
Sono devoto del mago otelma!


----------

